# Where have all the ladybirds come from??



## 1302

We stayed at a CL at Matlock this weekend...










We kicked 15 out of the motorhome before we left










and then several more once we got home 

I counted at least twenty on the back end of the m/h at one point :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Elm Beds*

We bought a load home from your end of Poynton (Elm Beds) this weekend on the van. Got home to find we had plenty of our own.

When is that nightmare traffic due to end?

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A shortage of them up here.

Mind not many aphids about this year either.

Dave p


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We were asking the same question last Friday. One of our windows was covered in Ladybirds. Not sure they should be around at the end of October, it must be the mild weather we are having was our thinking? :? :wink: 

Keith


----------



## locovan

It is the mild weather as normally they hide away by now.
buy one of these to watch them or make one with bamboo tubes
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...den&hvadid=11804135034&ref=pd_sl_7xn4n7lcsu_e


----------



## KeithChesterfield

We were at Saint Jean-de-Monts, on the Atlantic coast of France, in July and I'd never seen so many ladybirds in my life.

Quite literally they were everywhere. As we walked along the sea front they were all over our clothes and exposed body. They clustered together, hundreds at a time, on the stone sea wall and we were constantly being hit as they flew around.

Further along the coast at Arzon there were thousand upon thousand crawling all over the wooden posts that were alongside paths and keeping our mouths closed as we walked was essential.

We've not noticed many since we came back but they were certainly a problem whilst we holidayed in France.


----------



## an99uk

Look like harlequin ladybirds to me

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonia_axyridis


----------



## 96299

Just come back from a week away, firstly at Moreton In Marsh where we didn't see any, and then onto a CS in Essex where there were absolutely loads of them. When I took the silver screens off just before we left, there were about 40-50 all in and around the passengers door jam.  How they got there god only knows.

Steve


----------



## 1302

*Re: Elm Beds*



teemyob said:


> We bought a load home from your end of Poynton (Elm Beds) this weekend on the van. Got home to find we had plenty of our own.
> 
> When is that nightmare traffic due to end?
> 
> Trev


I trust you went to the Boars Head Trev  Excellent Cheese and Onion Pie in there...

We stopped at Elm Beds anout three weeks ago (yes it is only less than 2 miles from our house but we felt like it )

Traffic ceases in four weeks time to help Christmas and tehn recommences in the new year  It'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Jodi1

We have a static caravan on the Suffolk coast and during August we were inundated with ladybirds. When we were there during October there were still a few about mainly trying to find a sheltered spot to hibernate. Back here in the Cotswolds there seems to only have been the average amount of ladybirds.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Elm Beds*



1302 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We bought a load home from your end of Poynton (Elm Beds) this weekend on the van. Got home to find we had plenty of our own.
> 
> When is that nightmare traffic due to end?
> 
> Trev
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you went to the Boars Head Trev  Excellent Cheese and Onion Pie in there...
> 
> We stopped at Elm Beds anout three weeks ago (yes it is only less than 2 miles from our house but we felt like it )
> 
> Traffic ceases in four weeks time to help Christmas and tehn recommences in the new year  It'll be worth it in the end
Click to expand...

I cycled into Macc, on Friday afternoon. Then Mrs TM came later on from work.

No, did not get chance to go the pub. We met up with some Friends off MHF and drove into Macclesfield (Via Bollingtoon to avoid the jam).

The access road to Elm Beds is just plain stupid.

Working up in Poynton this afternoon.

But we have been in the motorhome this morning and found 3 ladybirds.

TM


----------



## 4maddogs

A couple of years ago we had a massive influx on a couple of very hot days. The pavements in Cromer were literally red. It was very bizarre.


----------



## Morphology

an99uk said:


> Look like harlequin ladybirds to me
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonia_axyridis


Yes, AFAIK they are an invasive species, which happens to look similar to our native 7-Spot ladybird.

They're a pest, which is leading towards the extinction of our native varieties.

They give out a pheromone, which attracts others and which explains the large swarms of them in autumn.


----------



## 1302

Bit of an update...

We went to Harpur Hill near Buxton this week end - we had to throw a further half a dozen out of the m/home. They surviced all week indoors in Poynton and have now been released back in Derbyshire at least 

How do they survive in a locked m/home with no food?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

How do they survive in a locked m/home with no food?

Not only do Ladybirds eat aphids but they also eat mildew and fungi.

Time for the annual MH clean up?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gorsecover

*Ladybird invasion of door seals*

Went to pick up van from outdoor storage for an overnight stay at St Ouens.
Heidi nearly freaked as there were several hundred ladybirds in the upper (outdoor) part of both the front door seals.
She wailed and lamented, I suggested a nice crunchy salad with bite.
Mr Broom soon sorted them and ruined their entire winter.
Martin and Heidi


----------



## 1302

So nearly six months on and there's still a few survivors in our motorhome :lol: 








Including this fella : 8)

He might just go to Portugal with us as a treat


----------



## Penquin

It's the mild weather of late, they hibernate in the cold and "normally" come out when the weather warms up - when of course, their meals are ready...

they are voracious carnivores and will consume aphids like they are going out of fashion.......

but are the aphids around yet????

IMO NO, so how long they will survive is questionable - perhaps that is why they are so obvious at present..

If you have seen Al Gores "An Inconvenient Truth" he talks about the same thing that the insects hatch too early for the birds to eat them and then when the young birds are ready for them the insect numbers have reduced......

Evidence of "Climate Change" IMO.......  

Dave
(Biologist)


----------



## Cazzie

Spent all afternoon in the garden today and there were dozens of ladybirds around. Didn't notice how many spots they had though so don't know if they were native ones or not. Will count spots tomorrow.


----------

